# Overrated/Underrated bands and musicians



## scorpion

AyaSullivan said:


> Trolling? XD


lol no i . . . .i never


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

scorpion said:


> lol no i . . . .i never


I do admit that hatting on her is overrated but liking her is also overrated... Hm... Interesting view on this.


----------



## scorpion

AyaSullivan said:


> I do admit that hatting on her is overrated but liking her is also overrated... Hm... Interesting view on this.


she's the justin beiber of rap


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

scorpion said:


> she's the justin beiber of rap


Yeah, pretty much.


----------



## scorpion

AyaSullivan said:


> Yeah, pretty much.


----------



## Leeoflittlefaith

I'm glad to see other people are saying Pink Floyd. Everything on Dark Side of the Moon bar Great Gig seems so forced. It's not like Bob Dylan where I'm like "This is very good, he's very talented, but it's not my kind of music". I like a lot of progressive music, but I don't see why other people wouldn't find the DSOTM concepts jarring and at the expense of the songs.

Underrated would be just me naming most of my favourite bands.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Leeoflittlefaith said:


> Underrated would be just me naming most of my favourite bands.


They me which are, I'm curious.


----------



## Devalight

FlightsOfFancy said:


> Overrated:
> The Beatles
> 
> Underrated:
> Pink Floyd
> 
> 
> 
> If I listen to the beatles, I don't hear any experimentalism or much 'new'. Oh well, unpopular opinion of mine.



Hmmmm..... how old are you?? 


And what do you mean by "experimentalism"? Just curious.


----------



## FlightsOfFancy

Devalight said:


> Hmmmm..... how old are you??
> 
> 
> And what do you mean by "experimentalism"? Just curious.


I'm 26 and am a big fan of 70s/60s music, and I mean combining different soundscapes to create something not currently heard of. Creating metaphorical lyrics and having dynamic time signatures and such.

Being innovative; I don't hear much innovative about the way the Beatles played and sang. It sounds very folkish to me. Even their Yellow Submarine, which was arguably their most experimental phase, seems trite compared to The Wall.


----------



## Devalight

FlightsOfFancy said:


> I'm 26 and am a big fan of 70s/60s music, and I mean combining different soundscapes to create something not currently heard of. Creating metaphorical lyrics and having dynamic time signatures and such.
> 
> Being innovative; I don't hear much innovative about the way the Beatles played and sang. It sounds very folkish to me. Even their Yellow Submarine, which was arguably their most experimental phase, seems trite compared to The Wall.


Some of it is folkish, no doubt. And the Beatles would probably agree with you that they were overrated! At least some of them, for sure. 

Anyway, you have to compare where they came from -50s rock and blues and where they were around 1967 or so-- quite different in style. The Wall was in the 70s, right? To my mind it was built upon what the Beatles started. Pink Floyd is a great band, but I don't see them creating big productions like The Wall without Sgt. Pepper coming before them as a precedent. I can't be absolutly sure this is right, but I think Sgt. Pepper might have been the first album with all the tracks on an album that were supposed to be heard as a story a "rock opera".

I am no music expert to be sure - but I am 54 and hearing the Beatles during the time was like color when everything was black and white before. 

I don't want to argue this point at length, but to say that the Beatles were not experimental is something I just can't agree to.


----------



## yankeemofo

Leeoflittlefaith said:


> I'm glad to see other people are saying Pink Floyd. Everything on Dark Side of the Moon bar Great Gig seems so forced. It's not like Bob Dylan where I'm like "This is very good, he's very talented, but it's not my kind of music". I like a lot of progressive music, but I don't see why other people wouldn't find the DSOTM concepts jarring and at the expense of the songs.
> 
> Underrated would be just me naming most of my favourite bands.



WHAT?!?!?! I'll agree with your assessment of DSotM(except 'Time'...that's pure gold) but Floyd as a whole is one of the greatest bands of all-time. Maybe you just "don't get" them? (wink, wink):wink:

Overrated bands, imo are The Beatles and The Eagles.

Underrated bands, I'll just parrot what you said!


----------



## FlightsOfFancy

Devalight said:


> Some of it is folkish, no doubt. And the Beatles would probably agree with you that they were overrated! At least some of them, for sure.
> 
> Anyway, you have to compare where they came from -50s rock and blues and where they were around 1967 or so-- quite different in style. The Wall was in the 70s, right? To my mind it was built upon what the Beatles started. Pink Floyd is a great band, but I don't see them creating big productions like The Wall without Sgt. Pepper coming before them as a precedent. I can't be absolutly sure this is right, but I think Sgt. Pepper might have been the first album with all the tracks on an album that were supposed to be heard as a story a "rock opera".
> 
> I am no music expert to be sure - but I am 54 and hearing the Beatles during the time was like color when everything was black and white before.
> 
> I don't want to argue this point at length, but to say that the Beatles were not experimental is something I just can't agree to.



that's nice; I just don't hear that much deviation. I am sure the Beatles set a precedent; I just don't view them as experimental as Pink Floyd. The chord progressions on Beatles songs are very folkish and simple. They were 'safe' by comparison IMO.






They were just playing around with a lot of would-be dissonant structures and made art. Perhaps that's because they are kind of in a different genre.

Anyway, it's my opinion, and I realize others do not agree.


----------



## seafoam

Overrated:
- Mumford & Sons 
(Fleet Foxes is 1000000x better)

- My Bloody Valentine 
(I love them, but their new album was such a HUGE disappointment and overhyped.)

- Arctic Monkeys 
(I don't even want to start...)

- Neutral Milk Hotel 
(tried sitting through their critically acclaimed album "In The Aeroplane Over The Sea" more than 3 times and could not finish half of the album each of those times)

There's a lot more but I think many people would throw pitchforks (pun intended...maybe) at me. 


Underrated:
- Frazier Chorus 
(4AD's 80s pop group that uses the flute, clarinet, and bongo instead of the typical guitar and bass? Yes, please!)

- The Embassy 
(They're pretty popular in Sweden and other Scandinavian countries, but not so much outside. They're a Swedish electropop/"summer" pop/ I-don't-even-know-what-genre-to-put-them-in because they are unlike anything I've heard. They make the best music for the summer. Svenska rules!)

- Air France 
(R.I.P. They are one of the most talented duos ever. No affiliation with France or the airlines, Air France. They're actually Swedish. It's a shame they've stopped making music. They only started getting attention after they broke up. They deserved to be HUGE. Their music got me through the toughest times. They've made me feel sentimental about things I've never experienced.)

- The Depreciation Guild 
(R.I.P. I've heard plenty of chiptune music and nobody does it better than them. Musically appealing, the lyrics are beautiful and poetic and the vocals are dreamy.)

- The Radio Dept. 
(Yes, their music appeared in Sofia Coppola's Marie Antoinette. They're quite well-known among people who are into the "indie and/or shoegaze scene". Not so much outside the scene. Why their music is left unnoticed is beyond me. A lot of their more upbeat music are filled with so much melancholy. Very depressing yet beautiful music.)

Basically a lot of the late 70's/80's music are very underrated in this day and age (e.g. China Crisis, Japan, The Church, Orange Juice, etc.)


----------



## Leeoflittlefaith

AyaSullivan said:


> They me which are, I'm curious.


Well, not all my favourite bands are underrated. Muse and Radiohead for example are my top two, I probably like Muse more than I ought to!

Mew don't get enough attention. Gorillaz's albums are often overlooked because of their simple, catchy singles. Slipknot get all the wrong kinds of attention, when really they've a unique sound. I don't hear enough buzz about Fair to Midland...that's a few.


----------



## Leeoflittlefaith

yankeemofo said:


> WHAT?!?!?! I'll agree with your assessment of DSotM(except 'Time'...that's pure gold) but Floyd as a whole is one of the greatest bands of all-time. Maybe you just "don't get" them? (wink, wink):wink:
> 
> Overrated bands, imo are The Beatles and The Eagles.
> 
> Underrated bands, I'll just parrot what you said!


Nah, Time for me is a prime example of that 'forcedness'. I've only heard DSOTM, a bit of The Wall and 'Sheep' from Animals which was a good song with a thoroughly unnecessary opening and ending. 

I think The Beatles are overrated but that's not really saying much, it was called Beatlemania for a reason. I think they deserved a lot of attention for what they did, I haven't heard a lot of their stuff (only Revolver and SPLHCB in full) but they seem very good.


----------



## yankeemofo

Leeoflittlefaith said:


> Nah, Time for me is a prime example of that 'forcedness'. I've only heard DSOTM, a bit of The Wall and 'Sheep' from Animals which was a good song with a thoroughly unnecessary opening and ending.
> 
> I think The Beatles are overrated but that's not really saying much, it was called Beatlemania for a reason. I think they deserved a lot of attention for what they did, I haven't heard a lot of their stuff (only Revolver and SPLHCB in full) but they seem very good.


I guess not everyone likes the same thing, as much as it pains me to admit. I have a special place for Floyd, I suppose, due to my LSD experimentation in the 80's and attendance at the '94 Division Bell tour at GA Tech. It was a religious experience for me and my musical Mecca.


At least I can still worship at the shrine of Lemmy! (another WAY underrated band!)


----------



## Adrift

*Underrated*

Wendie Colter: Her 1999 CD "Payday" contains very catchy tunes. Unfortunately, her best songs (Lean into the Light and String of Pearls) aren't on youtube.

7th wave:


----------



## Donkey D Kong

seafoam said:


> Overrated:
> 
> - Neutral Milk Hotel
> (tried sitting through their critically acclaimed album "In The Aeroplane Over The Sea" more than 3 times and could not finish half of the album each of those times)












You made my NMH and MBV plays sad.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Leeoflittlefaith said:


> Well, not all my favourite bands are underrated. Muse and Radiohead for example are my top two, I probably like Muse more than I ought to!
> 
> Mew don't get enough attention. Gorillaz's albums are often overlooked because of their simple, catchy singles. Slipknot get all the wrong kinds of attention, when really they've a unique sound. I don't hear enough buzz about Fair to Midland...that's a few.


I own almost all of Muse's CDs. They're amazing.

I don't think of Gorillaz as underrated since I know a lot of people who admire them and like them, when it comes to Golliaz you have to look in the right place.
About Slipknot... I really think they're a bad band. I don't like their music nor the looks nor the lyrics nor anything about that band, for me they're overrated, but that's my experience. I rather listen to Slayer than listening to Slipknot.


----------



## HippoHunter94

seafoam said:


> Overrated:
> - Mumford & Sons
> (Fleet Foxes is 1000000x better)


THANK YOU!!!!!! THIS IS WHAT I TELL EVERYONE, AND THEY THINK I'M FULL OF SHIT. DAMN IT!!! I do disagree with about My Bloody Valentine and Neutral Milk Hotel as much, but mostly because I genuinely love Loveless and In the Aeroplane Over the Sea, and even On Avery Isle. 

Overrated
-Mumford & Sons
-Gotye 
-Adele
-Bruce Springstein 
-PJ Harvey
-Led Zeppelin 

Underrated
-Fleet Foxes
-St. Vincent
-Childish Gambino
-The Strokes
-Youth Lagoon
-Memory Tapes
-The Outfield 
-XTC
-Death Cab for Cutie
-The Magnetic Fields 
-Band of Horses
-Kendrick Lamar
-The Flaming Lips


----------

